# 2009 Hoyt Alphamax versus 2008 Bowtech General



## SnackPack (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive shot both and by fare i recommend the alpha max.... espialy if its the alphamax 35... the general is quiet and fast.. The alphamax will blow its doors off... Its quiet accurate and if you like speed thats the way to go... but dnt get me wrong... the alphamax is the top choice


----------

